# [SOLVED]Problem z berylem po update world

## Godhand

Witam, własnie objawił mi się pewien problem.

Otóż nie wiem czy to zbieg okoliczności czy jednak ma to związek ale po

```

emerge --update world

```

beryl niby się uruchamia ale nie mogę kliknąć na żadną ikonkę na pasku ani otworzyć żadnej ikony z pulpitu. Wcześniej nie miałem tego problemu było ok.

Pierwsze co zrobiłem to

```

emerge nvidia-drivers

```

nadal to samo.

Chciałem przekompilować beryla ale:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1

>>> Install beryl-0.2.1 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1/image/ category x11-wm

>>> Completed installing beryl-0.2.1 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1/image/

>>> Merging x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1 to /

>>> x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1 merged.

>>> Recording x11-wm/beryl in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Próbowałem też 

```
 emerge --unmerge beryl
```

ale:

```

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Nie jestem zaawansowanym userem więc proszę mnie nie besztać że zadaję tak proste pytania  :Smile: 

Proszę o pomoc tych którzy wiedzą co trzeba zrobićLast edited by Godhand on Tue Jun 05, 2007 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

bo beryl to metapakiet, popatrz w jego zaleznosci...

----------

## Godhand

 *mbar wrote:*   

> bo beryl to metapakiet, popatrz w jego zaleznosci...

 

niewiele mi to mówi.  Nie wiem co mają zalezności skoro nie mogę go odinstalować ani przekompilować...

----------

## mbar

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoolkit.xml punkt Dependency Graphs.

----------

## Godhand

Zrobiłem equery depgraph beryl ale nic mi to drzewko nie mówi  :Sad: 

Dotąd nie miałem takich problemów

----------

## Zwierzak

```
$ eix beryl

* kde-misc/kberylsettings [1]

     Available versions:  -*9999

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl Settings Manager for KDE (git)

[I] x11-misc/beryl-manager

     Available versions:  (~)0.1.3 (~)0.1.4 (~)0.2.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.2.1(21:24:58 2007-05-28)

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl Window Decorator Manager

[I] x11-misc/beryl-settings

     Available versions:  (~)0.1.3 (~)0.1.4 (~)0.2.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.2.1(21:34:34 2007-05-28)

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl Window Decorator Settings

[I] x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings

     Available versions:  (~)0.2.1

     Installed versions:  0.2.1(21:25:41 2007-05-28)

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl Window Decorator Settings Bindings

* x11-plugins/beryl-dbus

     Available versions:  (~)0.1.3 (~)0.1.4

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl Window Decorator Dbus Plugin

[I] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

     Available versions:  (~)0.1.3 (~)0.1.4 (~)0.2.1 {dbus debug}

     Installed versions:  0.2.1(21:34:10 2007-05-28)(dbus)

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl Window Decorator Plugins

[I] x11-wm/beryl

     Available versions:  (~)0.1.3 (~)0.1.4 (~)0.2.1 {emerald gnome kde}

     Installed versions:  0.2.1(21:34:43 2007-05-28)(-emerald -gnome kde)

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL (meta)

[I] x11-wm/beryl-core

     Available versions:  (~)0.1.3 (~)0.1.4 (~)0.2.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.2.1(21:24:40 2007-05-28)

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl window manager for AIGLX and XGL

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

Found 8 matches.
```

Teraz lepiej rozumiesz?[/quote]

----------

## unK

Przekompiluj xorg-server.

----------

## mbar

 *unK wrote:*   

> Przekompiluj xorg-server.

 

lol?

----------

## unK

Nie lol, tylko skoro po emerge -uDN world przestał działać beryl, to stawiam na to, że Godhand pociągnął nowe wersje paczek libX*, po update których beryl zachowuje się właśnie w taki sposób, jaki opisał, a rozwiązaniem jest przekompilowanie xorg-server. Było kilka tematów o tym na forum (np. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-558950-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html), na bugzilli też zresztą było.

----------

## Godhand

 *unK wrote:*   

> Przekompiluj xorg-server.

 

```

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

>>> Install xorg-x11-7.2 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2/image/ cate

gory x11-base

>>> Completed installing xorg-x11-7.2 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11-7.

2/image/

>>> Merging x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 to /

--- /usr/

>>> /usr/X11R6 -> ../usr

--- /etc/

--- /etc/X11/

>>> /etc/X11/xorg.conf

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime sym /usr/X11R6

--- !mtime obj /etc/X11/xorg.conf

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc/X11

--- !empty dir /etc

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Please note that the xcursors are in /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11.

 * Any custom cursor sets should be placed in that directory.

 * If you wish to set system-wide default cursors, please create

 * /usr/local/share/cursors/xorg-x11/default/index.theme

 * with content: "Inherits=theme_name" so that future

 * emerges will not overwrite those settings.

 * Listening on TCP is disabled by default with startx.

 * To enable it, edit /usr/bin/startx.

 * Please read the modular X migration guide at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

 * If you encounter any non-configuration issues, please file a bug at

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Gentoo%20Linux

 * and attach /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and emerge info

 * You can now choose which drivers are installed with the VIDEO_CARDS

 * and INPUT_DEVICES settings. Set these like any other Portage

 * variable in /etc/make.conf or on the command line.

 * Visit http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=desktop

 * for more information on configuring X.

>>> x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

 :Sad:  od razu mówię, że sprawdzenie zależności nic mi nie mówi  :Sad:  Ja jestem prosty user i do tego newbie jeszcze

----------

## unK

xorg-x11 to też metapakiet.

wpisz

```
emerge xorg-server --oneshot
```

----------

## Godhand

ok, zrobione  :Smile:  już działa  (może troszkę beryl się przycina, a może mi się zdaje)  :Smile:  dzięki Ci serdeczne, sam bym do tego nie doszedł  :Smile: 

edit:

hmmm, chciałem dać solved ale w pozycji "temat' nie mogę wpisać litery "D"  :Very Happy:  po prostu nie działa i jak ją wcisnę to już nic w pozycji "temat" nie mogę napisać. W treści postu wszystko działa  jak należyj ale w temacie nie. Normalnie lol.

To teraz się popiszcie:D 10000 pkt dla tego kto rozwikła problem  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

 *unK wrote:*   

> Nie lol, tylko skoro po emerge -uDN world przestał działać beryl, to stawiam na to, że Godhand pociągnął nowe wersje paczek libX*, po update których beryl zachowuje się właśnie w taki sposób, jaki opisał, a rozwiązaniem jest przekompilowanie xorg-server. Było kilka tematów o tym na forum (np. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-558950-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html), na bugzilli też zresztą było.

 

OK, masz rację, sorry  :Smile:  Jakoś nie wpadłem na to.

----------

## c2p

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> edit:
> 
> hmmm, chciałem dać solved ale w pozycji "temat' nie mogę wpisać litery "D"  po prostu nie działa i jak ją wcisnę to już nic w pozycji "temat" nie mogę napisać. W treści postu wszystko działa  jak należyj ale w temacie nie. Normalnie lol.
> 
> To teraz się popiszcie:D 10000 pkt dla tego kto rozwikła problem 

 

Bo przekroczyłeś dopuszczalną długość tematu.

----------

